# Hot Finds...Jelly Flip Flops



## chocobon (May 29, 2007)

Sweeten your summer shoe wardrobe with clear and colorful plastic thongs.

MICHAEL Michael Kors

*THE PRICE* $45







*Patterned Jellies Jamaica jelly flip-flops from Kate Spade *

*THE PRICE $50*






Calvin Klein Sandy jelly flip-flops

*THE PRICE* $28.95






Stuart Weitzman Divinyl jelly thong sandals

*THE PRICE* $135






Jelly flip-flops by Amy Jo Gladstone

*THE PRICE* $29






Jelly Flip-Flops | Hot Finds | Trends | In Style


----------



## luxotika (May 29, 2007)

The polka dot ones are so hot!


----------



## Aprill (May 29, 2007)

how cute


----------



## bella1342 (May 29, 2007)

Awww... brings back memories... remember those awesome jellies we wore as kids? Loved them. I need to find a pair I can get away with wearing now. LOL! Something like the ones you posted.


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2007)

$129 is a tad expensive. It's not like they're using really first rate materials: its plastic! lol


----------



## clwkerric (May 29, 2007)

Not really liking it!


----------



## MissOli (May 29, 2007)

cute but probably not comfortable


----------



## Bexy (May 29, 2007)

Too cute, remember how cheap Jelly shoes used to be. Wow they have gotten expensive.


----------



## Saja (May 29, 2007)

Some of them are cute, but really, who would pay 135 bucks for plastic shoes?


----------



## Nox (May 29, 2007)

Interestingly enough, the two cheapest ones are the pairs I find the cutest! And yeah, 100% vinyl sandals are nothing to pay so much money for. Step on boiling hot pavement or forget them outside on a freezing day, and "you ain't got them sandals no mo'!" Geez, $135, you have got to be joking)! You could buy deeply discounted Jimmy Choos for that price.


----------



## daer0n (May 29, 2007)

they are cute, but not my type of flip flops


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 29, 2007)

OMG...that would rub the skin right off the area between the toes! OUCH!

Those would only be good for wearing for short periods of time...


----------



## snowjesh (May 31, 2007)

i like them alot


----------



## Shotgunchelle (Jun 1, 2007)

I really hate flip flops. But what's with those prices?!


----------



## bCreative (Jun 1, 2007)

Jellies are so not hot, but those green ones I might wear.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 1, 2007)

somewhat ok...


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww... brings back memories... remember those awesome jellies we wore as kids? Loved them. I need to find a pair I can get away with wearing now. LOL! Something like the ones you posted. I just bought some really cute red ones at TJ MAXX. I think they are Steve Maddens! I wore them as a kid too and when I saw the grownup ones I had to get them!!!
Here's some I like.....











These are the ones I have in Red!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 1, 2007)

I like them but not so much.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 1, 2007)

Jellies?? Not for me, although they are cute. But they make my feet sweat and that's not at all sexy... LOL


----------



## Karren (Jun 1, 2007)

Those are soooo cute!!!

Love Karren


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 5, 2007)

I like those Kate Spade ones, but no way I'd pay $50 for freaking flipflops! You can find equally cute ones that are way less expensive.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 6, 2007)

I find it shocking that people actually shell out that much for..flip flops?...Oh man. they are cute though but not cute enough to cost that much. unless i am stepping on paved gold then...Maybe.


----------



## greatnana (Jun 6, 2007)

those are so cute.. are going back in time for jellys


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 6, 2007)

Some of them are cute but not my style.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww... brings back memories... remember those awesome jellies we wore as kids? Loved them. I need to find a pair I can get away with wearing now. LOL! Something like the ones you posted. I had so many jelly shoes when I was little, lol. I dont like flip flops, but maybe the shoes kind of like Benebaby posted would be more for me. But I dont know, I am a tennis shoes or flats kind of gal. Everything else hurts my feet.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the Jelly flip-flops by Amy Jo Gladstone (the last one)

yawnn! I just love it!!


----------



## babyangel (Jun 8, 2007)

They are cute just wouldn't wear them.

*Babyangel. *


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2007)

someone told me that yu can't wear them bare-footed because the'll make your feet sweat too much


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 13, 2007)

blk n white ones are cute


----------

